# Help me idetify this New Braunsfels smoker?



## Rhyan (Oct 1, 2021)

Its going for dirt cheap, just need to know if it's worth it or not?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 1, 2021)

Same basic model I have. What do you need to know about it?


----------



## Rhyan (Oct 2, 2021)

Is it worth 25 bucks? Is the steel thick?


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 2, 2021)

The metal isn't thick but it's easily worth $25.  Looks like it needs a firebox grate but that's easy enough.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 3, 2021)

If I didn't have an offset and wanted one, I'd grab that one for $25 real fast. First thing would be to get all of that ash out of the firebox and clean it up. Leaving ashes in the firebox will cause it to rust out fairly quickly especially if the metal is thin. I'd get a grate for the firebox, clean out the cook chamber and cooking grate, make sure the exhaust stack is clear, and smoke on it. Plenty of mods out there that will help make it a more consistent, stable smoker...


----------



## dave schiller (Oct 17, 2021)

It looks my smoker which I was told is a NB Black Diamond.  Only difference I note is that "your" smoker has five boards that comprise the work shelf whereas mine has only three.  I paid $50 for mine (used) and probably another $50 for gaskets, paint, and minor modifications.  The biggest design flaw is that the wheels are located on the wrong end.  It's heavy as heck to pickup the firebox end when moving it around so I installed wheels on the FB end.  If you're going to leave in one place, then the weight won't matter.


----------

